# ueagle-atm not working... [SOLVED!]

## -fenice-

Hello,

Since the arrival of 2.6.16 kernel in the stable, people can no longer use eagle-usb package (the emerge fails). I've tried so to use the new ueagle-atm driver included in this kernel.

Wow! The drivers fails to init the firmware and this create a loop that slow down the machine beyond imagination (even typing the keyboard can takes hours...).

Here's the ouput of the dmesg :

```

Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 (root@freedom) (gcc version 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 23 15:49:16 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffec000 - 000000003ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffef000 - 000000003ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f51f0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4PE-XTE 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4PE-XTE 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec0c0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4PE-XTE 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4PE-XTE 0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3ffec058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4PE-XTE 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 22 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 3000.686 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 902964k/917504k available (4180k kernel code, 14056k reserved, 1208k data, 248k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6010.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=12020534)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 09

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6000.53 BogoMIPS (lpj=12001076)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (12010.80 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=4000

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1e10, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region e400-e47f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region ec00-ec3f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Enabled i801 SMBus device

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xe800-0xe81f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xec00-0xec3f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0e: ioport range 0x3f0-0x3f1 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dd000000-dfefffff

  PREFETCH window: dff00000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: db000000-dc7fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1145807849.436:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.26 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv43 Board - p218h1  , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 82 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 24576k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xb800, 00:0e:a6:57:98:30, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 1

hda: Maxtor 6Y200P0, ATA DISK drive

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse as /class/input/input1

hdb: Maxtor 91021U2, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY CD-RW CRX230E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: CREATIVEDVD6630E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 398297088 sectors (203928 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=24792/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 20010816 sectors (10245 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=19852/16/63, UDMA(66)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, DMA

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 18, io mem 0xdc800000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

116x: driver isp116x-hcd, 03 Nov 2005

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 20, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[ueagle-atm] driver ueagle 1.2 loaded

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9031) : Eagle III

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] using iso mode

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usbcore: registered new driver ueagle-atm

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc2 (Wed Jan 04 08:57:20 2006 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ALSA device list:

  #0: SBLive! Value [CT4832] (rev.6, serial:0x80271102) at 0xb400, irq 21

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 248k freed

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

Adding 1028156k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028156k

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

fw_register_class_device: class_
```

device_register failed

usb 3-2: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -17

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

fw_register_class_device: class_device_register failed

usb 3-2: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -17

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8756  Wed Mar 29 14:26:26 PST 2006

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

saa7133[0]: found at 0000:02:0b.0, rev: 240, irq: 18, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdb000000

saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1421:0350, board: ADS Tech Instant TV (saa7135) [card=58,insmod option]

saa7133[0]: board init: gpio is 7f

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 21 14 50 03 54 20 1c 00 43 43 a9 1c 55 d2 b2 92

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 10: 00 ff e2 0f ff 20 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 01

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 20: 01 40 01 03 03 00 01 03 08 ff 00 42 ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 40: ff 14 00 c2 96 ff 01 30 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 50: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 60: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 70: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

tuner 1-004b: chip found @ 0x96 (saa7133[0])

tuner 1-004b: setting tuner address to 61

tuner 1-004b: tuner: type set to tda8290+75

saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. Type Intel Easy PC Camera CS110 (SPCA508+PB100)

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: [spca5xx_probe:8251] Camera type YUVY 

usbcore: registered new driver spca5xx

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060301/work/spca5xx-20060301/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: spca5xx driver 00.57.10 registered

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Trying to vfree() bad address (f6e77a20)

Badness in __vunmap at mm/vmalloc.c:308

 [<c0155a87>] vfree+0x27/0x35

 [<c036a689>] release_firmware+0x17/0x29

 [<c036a5c4>] _request_firmware+0x11a/0x19d

 [<c036a66e>] request_firmware+0x27/0x2b

 [<c03e2d0e>] request_dsp+0xa7/0x143

 [<c03e2ddf>] uea_load_page+0x35/0x1bf

 [<c0512798>] schedule+0x3cc/0x7a7

 [<c012f16e>] run_workqueue+0x76/0xed

 [<c03e2daa>] uea_load_page+0x0/0x1bf

 [<c012f33a>] worker_thread+0x155/0x170

 [<c011913e>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x12

 [<c011913e>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x12

 [<c012f1e5>] worker_thread+0x0/0x170

 [<c0132a88>] kthread+0xba/0xf0

 [<c01329ce>] kthread+0x0/0xf0

 [<c0101195>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

usb 3-2: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -2

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-2: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -2

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-2: [UEAGLE-ATM] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -2

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

usb 3-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

[/code]

Can somebody took a look at that and give me an advice?Last edited by -fenice- on Mon May 01, 2006 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## richard77

It is in polish, but the code should be readable:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-451262.html

----------

## dsd

please file 2 bugs:

one net-dialup bug for the fact we need to provide a firmware package in portage

one kernel bug for the fact that the driver does not handle lack of firmware safely

----------

## -fenice-

it's done : I was told that the request for the firmware ebuild had been registered... I guess I just have to wait and test it when it will effectivelly arrive into portage tree...

I also reported the kernel bug...

----------

## mrness

the "new" firmware is available in portage tree as net-dialup/ueagle-atm. enjoy!Last edited by mrness on Mon May 01, 2006 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -fenice-

Everything works now for pppoa, using the firmware from portage, and emerging hotplug and the latest (testing) baselayout.

I don't know about pppoe, but if someone is using it, he can contact the maintainer of the package in order to finish the job (mrness@gentoo.org).

----------

